# Can't count 'em!



## Cosmic Charlie (Jun 14, 2005)

There are over 30 in this "litter." These are the result of a green male swordtail, and a pineapple female swordtail. I'm hoping for something interesting. Anyone ever had a similar mix?


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

I once had pineapple sword X comet platies years back now. They looked more like pineapple swords though, except the males had shorter swords.
I know this has nothing to do with your thread, but i thought it might be interesting anyway. When ever I used to get the odd baby livebearer fry pop out here and there when I had no rearing tanks I used to put the babies in with a pair of breeding convicts as I had around six pairs and at least one pair were always breeding. They couldn't tell the difference between the livebearers babies and their own so they used to care for them all which i found quite interesting. The problems were you couldn't put baby guppies/platies/swordtails with different colors to the convicts own fry as they used to fish them out and eat them. So, what i did was when ever I had any light colored livebearer fry I used to put them with my white pair of convicts. Good thinking huh?
The only problem was what did I do with golden fry? Well, I gave them to by breeding pair of red devils to look after, the only problem was even though the adult red devils didn't eat the imposting fry, the baby devils did.:lol:
I hope you enjoyed reading my interesting post that had nothing to do with this thread.


----------



## Cosmic Charlie (Jun 14, 2005)

As a matter of fact...I did enjoy it. Sounds like you have quite a bit of experience with it. Very innovative, too. I don't really have that many fry rearing stories to tell. This is really only my second go at bringing some along. I'm hoping for better success this time. The last time, even though I thought they were big enough for the big tank...they weren't. They lasted about 15 minutes. I ended up giving the rest to a friend.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

CM, ur fry must have been in good hands, cichlids are good parents


----------



## doggydad38 (Jan 18, 2005)

Getting back to the Swords, you can expect the fry to look more like your Pineapples. It seems that the normal Green color is "neutral" in contributing color to the fry of mixed color parentage. I've always used Greens when my Swords needed outcrossing. With Platies, it's the use of the Blues that get the best outcross results. Hope this helps.
Tony


----------

